# Hot Battery? Quick Discharge?



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey fellas,

So while sitting here at my sister's soccer practice I noticed my phone was rather hot so I checked spare parts and ummm... 50 degrees C,









On top of that my phone discharged 30% in the past 2 hours and couple minutes. It's been in my pocket mostly..

Could my battery be taking a poop?










Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Yikes 10% drop in 14 minutes (since last ScreenShot)










Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Maybe check the task manager and see if something is eating up the battery


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes heat kills battery faster. Which mode is the data in? If 4g it'll nuke your family jewels or get got enough to back a tater. Try turning data off or put I'm sleep mode

Sent from Tapatalk using Droid BionicX!


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok I've actually realized like 15 minutes later why. Yes, 4G was on and it really doesn't drain my battery that much.

The problem was I was uploading one of th3ory roms to my Dropbox from my phone and it kept getting to 100% then say upload failed and restart .... over and over without me realizing lol.

Cleared all uploads in Dropbox, my battery cooled down and my battery life returned to normal







Still on the same battery now =]

Had me concerned though lmao, stupid dropbox =]


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

Today I was at 60 after 1:01, and it died in 11hr. My battery has been so disappointing compared to the 1d3hr and 18hr battery cycles I had the first two weeks.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

I would also download setcpu or some other cpu monitor. I found after installing all the mods from powerboost my CPU was stuck at 1000mhz and wouldn't drop even by changing the Governor. Resets and re installs did not work either. I had to do a full restore. I found just selecting option 2, for unthrottle is all you need. There is something else in the script screwing things up. If you run a check even before you install, CPU conservative is already running. My battery went to 10% in under 7hrs on standby! I don't know all you are running but that could be an issue as well.

Stay away from task managers as they are not needed and just use juice. Android has a built in task manager. Just check "running services" once or twice a day and close anything that is not needed. Once they are force closed al ot of apps stayed closed.

just my 0.02


----------



## moondrius (Jun 23, 2011)

My Bionic did the same thing. I had it replaced and battery life has been so much better. The only time it gets hot now is if it is on the charger and I am using it.


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

hot and rapid discharge eh? ...do I really have to say it?


----------

